# Necron Warriors in Apocalypse



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

In, say, a 3 or 4k version of Apocalypse, how many necron warriors should you take?


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Alot but consentrate them around a lord with RO


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

In a normal battle im happy with taking 20 of them. and that is in 1500. So for a 4000pt game of Apocalypse maybe 50? does that sound right?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I recon there will be very few people with decent necron apocalypse armies... to get necron units into the army without them being warriors is hugely expensive, and I cant see many having more models then they cuold use in standard games...

Having said that I wouldnt use that many warriors- you dont need troops as such and they dont necessarily help with phase out (I've seen ~200 warriors killed in 1 apoc turn, causing phase out for the entire necron army)...
Immortals, flayed ones and destroyers are probably a better way to go. Flayed ones can be used to prevent phase out by being kept in reserve, outflanking and trying to stay in combat through most of the opponents shooting phase... combat isn't such an issue in apoc when you compare it to 5-10" diameter S10 AP1 shots (or ever stregth D shots that cause auto-ID and ignore cover).


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

So basically what you are saying is just spam destroyers, flayed ones and immortals? Since there is no force organization, couldnt you technically have no 'necron' models in a force? that way no phase out.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Arcticor said:


> In, say, (Any number of points game of any type), how many necron warriors should you take?


None.
Rimshot.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Arcticor said:


> So basically what you are saying is just spam destroyers, flayed ones and immortals? Since there is no force organization, couldnt you technically have no 'necron' models in a force? that way no phase out.


Fair point actually...

Anyone have anything against this?


----------



## Arias (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought Phase-Out was a special rule and had nothing to do with the FOC, only had to do with how many actual models with the Necron special rule on the board? If thats the case then you absolutely have to have them in. I could be wrong though as its been awhile since I have seen the rule.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah but If you just spam pariahs and the C'tan,tomb spyders,scarabs and monoliths then you cant phase out.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Arias said:


> I thought Phase-Out was a special rule and had nothing to do with the FOC, only had to do with how many actual models with the Necron special rule on the board? If thats the case then you absolutely have to have them in. I could be wrong though as its been awhile since I have seen the rule.


Since Apocalypse has no specific force organization chart, you aren't actually required to take any models that have the "Necron" special rule in the army. If this is the case, would phase out be effectively ignored?


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

You would have a phase out of 0, so once there were 0 models on the board with the "Necron" rule you would phase out.

The key to this one is that Phase Out is a army rule that counts the models with the Necron rule, it's not a rule that is tied to those specific models. You would start with 0 Necrons and lose immediatly.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Also, Phase Out doesnt apply in "Extended" games or something like that. The codex details a game type that Phase Out doesnt work in and it could easily be applied to Apoc. That's why we don't use Phase Out in our Apocs.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

There is an option in the codex for that on one scenario, my suggestion would be to ask the other people at the table if phase out will be used. Unless there is something in the Apoc rulebook or FAQ that already covers this.


----------

